# Transmission problems!!!



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

I had my transmission rebuilt and it still won't move. What else could it be? This transmission has been tested and it test fine. I love my little car and can't wait to be behind the wheel of this car any advice would be appriciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Did you change the clutch when you reinstalled it?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay, automatic or manual transmission?


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Okay, automatic or manual transmission?


It is automatic 1993 240sx We put the transmission back in and it didn't do anything. Now its back in the shop.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

Prelude Guy said:


> Did you change the clutch when you reinstalled it?


Its an automatic. The torque converter and front pump were bought new the transmission was rebuilt.We just can't figure out what the problem is. I put it in the shop and they are doing a diagnostic test on it.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> Its an automatic. The torque converter and front pump were bought new the transmission was rebuilt.We just can't figure out what the problem is. I put it in the shop and they are doing a diagnostic test on it.


Have you checked the differential? If something broke in there and got stuck in the gears, I don't think you'd be moving.

The engine runs fine?

does it go into gear and change gears?

does it seem to try and lurch in gear, and something is stopping it?


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

K-1 said:


> Have you checked the differential? If something broke in there and got stuck in the gears, I don't think you'd be moving.
> 
> The engine runs fine?
> 
> ...



The motor in this car is excellent.

You can put the car in drive but it doesn't do a thing you don't feel it shift or anything almost as if there is no transmission at all. It don't lurch or anything no unusual sound, grinding or anything. I accidently put motor oil in it instead of transmission fluid which is why it quit!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> I accidently put motor oil in it instead of transmission fluid which is why it quit!


You just answered your question!! A very expensive mistake. Have you ever heard of ATF?


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

rogoman said:


> You just answered your question!! A very expensive mistake. Have you ever heard of ATF?


I will not post or even view this web site obviously I realized my mistake when my tranny quit working and I love this car and want to learn more about it. I don't think this web site is the place. Why would someone who knows MY car doesn't have a diffential ask me if I checked it? Laugh on me! Yes as a matter of fact I know what ATF is. OK I am done with this.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> I will not post or even view this web site obviously I realized my mistake when my tranny quit working and I love this car and want to learn more about it. I don't think this web site is the place. Why would someone who knows MY car doesn't have a diffential ask me if I checked it? Laugh on me! Yes as a matter of fact I know what ATF is. OK I am done with this.


Actually, your car does have a "diffential." Seriously, we have no chance of helping you if you can't better describe your problem. "I got my tranny rebuilt and my car doesn't work!" What are we going to say? "Oh, yeah, that's becuase the fluid in the transmission has an improper viscosity rating!" For Chrit's sake, at least give us something to work with before flipping out.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> Why would someone who knows MY car doesn't have a diffential ask me if I checked it?


Your car deffinatly has a differential. If it isn't a Limited slip differential, than it is an Open-differential. But every car needs to have one, otherwise the power could only go to one wheel.

Im not quite sure why your so angry right now, instead of blowing up at the people trying to help you, maybe you should elaborate on your situation so that we can help you, cause right now, there isn't enough information to do so.

Was the engine oil put into the tranny before you had it rebuilt? or did you have a rebuilt tranny that you accidentally put the oil into?

cause if you paid someone to rebuild it, than it should be working, and if it doesn't, it is their problem.

another question, when you change the gear selection, does it feel normal on the shift knob, like, it slides into each selection and sticks in there? Or does it feel like it's loose? Cause the shifter linkage may have been reinstalled incorrectly.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

K-1 said:


> Your car deffinatly has a differential. If it isn't a Limited slip differential, than it is an Open-differential. But every car needs to have one, otherwise the power could only go to one wheel.
> 
> Im not quite sure why your so angry right now, instead of blowing up at the people trying to help you, maybe you should elaborate on your situation so that we can help you, cause right now, there isn't enough information to do so.
> 
> ...


Ok I am sorry I wasn't more detailed. I put motor oil in the tranny accidently and like the car so much nothing else wrong with it and I decided to have the tranny rebuilt, the front pump and the torque converter were replaced new the rest of it rebuilt. We hooked it back up and the tranny did not work so back off it came and it got broke back down and then we put it in the shop, put it on a diagnostic which found no problems??? Wondered about that so they broke it down again and now its back in another shop and so far diagnostic has found a couple springs or something. MY main issue is I know nothing about this car and I am at the mercy of what people tell me and I am also out quite a bit of $ at this point and am wondering if its time to quit. The guy who is working on it says differentials are only in 4 wheel drives so now I am wondering if he is qualified to even mess with it. So from this point on I would appriciate in advice or help. Thank you.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

He means front differentials. This car is RWD, so there is no differential for the front wheels. If I were you, I would never have a transmission rebuilt, I would just replace it. Junkyard shopping is the way to go. You could probably pick up an auto from one of the many people doing auto to manual conversions, and prolly for cheap too. What point is the car at right now? Does it run? Is it in the shop? Sorry for being harsh before.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> He means front differentials. This car is RWD, so there is no differential for the front wheels. If I were you, I would never have a transmission rebuilt, I would just replace it. Junkyard shopping is the way to go. You could probably pick up an auto from one of the many people doing auto to manual conversions, and prolly for cheap too. What point is the car at right now? Does it run? Is it in the shop? Sorry for being harsh before.




There isn't a junkyard within 300 miles that had an automatic transmission for this car I called and called. Yes the car runs great nothing wrong with the motor or tranny before I put oil in it! The tranny itself is in the shop and I was told they found a couple springs that were not right and something to do with a crack in a valve body? The name of that I'm not sure of. At this point I am out no more money but want my car. I have decided if they put it back in and it still don't work I will buy a new tranny and be out another 1000.00. But this car I feel is worth it no body damage no interior damage 2 owner car. Thanks for the help I do know some things about cars and could actually change my own oil or change the spark plugs but the only thing I knew about trannys was to put it in gear and go.
Linda :cheers:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> There isn't a junkyard within 300 miles that had an automatic transmission for this car I called and called. Yes the car runs great nothing wrong with the motor or tranny before I put oil in it! The tranny itself is in the shop and I was told they found a couple springs that were not right and something to do with a crack in a valve body? The name of that I'm not sure of. At this point I am out no more money but want my car. I have decided if they put it back in and it still don't work I will buy a new tranny and be out another 1000.00. But this car I feel is worth it no body damage no interior damage 2 owner car. Thanks for the help I do know some things about cars and could actually change my own oil or change the spark plugs but the only thing I knew about trannys was to put it in gear and go.
> Linda :cheers:


Where in Indiana are you? I just applied for an $80,000 scholarship to IU Bloomington. I hope I get the cash... If I do, I'm going there for the next 3-5 years.
$1000 is a serious load of money... I feel sorry for you if that's what you have to cough up. I don't know if a stock transmission is worth it. Check out EBay. The shipping might be a lot, but you could get an auto or a 5-speed for not a lot of cash. Good luck you to you, however.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Where in Indiana are you? I just applied for an $80,000 scholarship to IU Bloomington. I hope I get the cash... If I do, I'm going there for the next 3-5 years.
> $1000 is a serious load of money... I feel sorry for you if that's what you have to cough up. I don't know if a stock transmission is worth it. Check out EBay. The shipping might be a lot, but you could get an auto or a 5-speed for not a lot of cash. Good luck you to you, however.



I am in Indianapolis, and I will check ebay. The guy who rebuilt the tranny assures me that it will work this time or he will buy me another one however I am unsure of him and my car. I will look on ebay I just know this car is worth saving.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> I am in Indianapolis, and I will check ebay. The guy who rebuilt the tranny assures me that it will work this time or he will buy me another one however I am unsure of him and my car. I will look on ebay I just know this car is worth saving.


Indianapolis? Cool city. There's a Medical Science Training Program there that I might take a look at. 
Well, if he offers that kind of guarantee, you're fine either way. A lot of shops won't do that. I've heard some terrible horror stories of people getting shafted with shop time for broken head studs that the mechanic wrecked, etc. If this guy's legit, you've got yourself a deal. Sounds like he'll make it work either way.


----------



## jedijed (Feb 5, 2005)

*Alternative.*

How much money do you have? Because if I were you I would just go dish out 2,300 and get a whole SR front clip and slap that in your car, then you would be a happy man!


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

jedijed said:


> How much money do you have? Because if I were you I would just go dish out 2,300 and get a whole SR front clip and slap that in your car, then you would be a happy man!



I could never be a happy MAN I lack the right equipment for that! LOL


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

I think that whoever rebuilt your transmission should be responsible for making sure that it works after they give it back to you. If I dropped $1,000 on rebuilding a tranny, and then it stopped working a few days/weeks/months later, I'd bring it right back to them and have them repair it free of charge. If they refused I'd threaten legal action. 

Whatever you decide to do though, good luck. My best advice is find a shop your can trust and feel comfortable with, otherwise it may not be money well spent...


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

K-1 said:


> I think that whoever rebuilt your transmission should be responsible for making sure that it works after they give it back to you. If I dropped $1,000 on rebuilding a tranny, and then it stopped working a few days/weeks/months later, I'd bring it right back to them and have them repair it free of charge. If they refused I'd threaten legal action.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do though, good luck. My best advice is find a shop your can trust and feel comfortable with, otherwise it may not be money well spent...


The guy who is rebuilding it has paid for all the trips back to a tranny shop and I now know what the problem is exactly the valve body is cracked and now I am on the hunt for that. The car was put on diagnostic and it found all kinds of problems inside the valve body, which was the only part not replaced I have looked and found a couple of shops willing to locate me just the valve body although new its outrageous I am just tired of waiting I guess and the guy working on my car wasn't telling me much until I told him about this forum and how I was trying to learn more on my own. He got mad about the differential and told me that my car had none until I read yesterdays post and called and told him what was said here now he knows that at least someone besides himself knows something about cars. As far as money goes he told me that I didnt have to pay him anything or for any parts but if it can't be fixed that money already gone I just want my car so I may just buy a new tranny if I can't find a valve body. Thank you alll for advice and an awakening on being more detailed
:kiss:


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Good job, sounds like a resolution. Valve bodys can be tough to find, and a crappy used one could make a perfect auto tranny function poorly. Try to find a place besides a Nissan dealer to buy a new one from, it may be tough, but it could save you hundreds of dollars.

and try not to embarass the mechanics with all this new info


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Im having roughly the same problem. My transmission doesnt go for about anywhere from 30 seconds to 2 minutes after i put it in drive, however, all the other gears work. Nissan wants $1600 to put a new one in. I dont have the resources or capabilities of doing it myself, otherwise i would. And strangely enough, $1600 is the cheapest price ive found thus far.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Just a thought but wont the Valve body from a 94-96 altima work? It might be different because its FWD but can some one correct me if Im wrong?... I mean The majority of altima's are automatic and Seeing how they both run off the same engine?


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Just a thought but wont the Valve body from a 94-96 altima work? It might be different because its FWD but can some one correct me if Im wrong?... I mean The majority of altima's are automatic and Seeing how they both run off the same engine?


I dont think that is possible. the transmissions are totally different.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> Im having roughly the same problem. My transmission doesnt go for about anywhere from 30 seconds to 2 minutes after i put it in drive, however, all the other gears work. Nissan wants $1600 to put a new one in. I dont have the resources or capabilities of doing it myself, otherwise i would. And strangely enough, $1600 is the cheapest price ive found thus far.


Its expensive I have over 800 dollars in parts alone and looking at another 250 if I can find a valve body. At worst now I wil buy another tranny from a junkyard and use the valve body in mine. Good luck I felt my car was worth it no other mechanical problems or anything I am only the second owner.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Just a thought but wont the Valve body from a 94-96 altima work? It might be different because its FWD but can some one correct me if Im wrong?... I mean The majority of altima's are automatic and Seeing how they both run off the same engine?


I found a transmission shop in South Bend who is willing to find me a valve body if one can be found and I don't think that will work the shop told me there are 5 different valve bodies for this car and the guy working on it has rebuilt several trannies but said he has seen none like this!


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

lillinda317 said:


> Its expensive I have over 800 dollars in parts alone and looking at another 250 if I can find a valve body. At worst now I wil buy another tranny from a junkyard and use the valve body in mine. Good luck I felt my car was worth it no other mechanical problems or anything I am only the second owner.


I agree, im the third owner of my 89 240. Rather then putting in a new transmission everyone keeps telling me to buy a new car but the car just means too much to me to get rid of. It needs a little bit of body work but otherwise its an absolutely beautiful car. If i could keep it forever i would. It has more sentimental value then money value.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> I agree, im the third owner of my 89 240. Rather then putting in a new transmission everyone keeps telling me to buy a new car but the car just means too much to me to get rid of. It needs a little bit of body work but otherwise its an absolutely beautiful car. If i could keep it forever i would. It has more sentimental value then money value.


I LOVE my car and was told the same thing mine has no body damage has been zbarted perfect interior and in that car I am beautiful!!!lol or hopefullly will be soon!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

If my Job works out the way i expect it to I hope to be a Supervisor soon, that means i'll be taking in a Salary, so i'm gonna try to buy a New Nissan Altima SE-R when I pay my 240 off.
Once that goes well I am keeping my 240 forever, no matter what happens, I am never going to sell it, even if it ends up as a lawn ornament, I Love my car!


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the problem is that i was spoiled on my first car which is a 240. Now when it comes down to possibly having to get a new car i cant see any better options then a 240. If i had to get a new car i would probably stick with nissan but even the other models dont interest me as much as the 240 does. The body style just seemed so ahead of its time for the 89s. It has a timeless figure.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

*BACK ON THE ROAD AGAIN*

MY CAR IS BACK ON THE ROAD I ended up picking up another tranny at a junk yard and switching out the valve body and here I go!! Thanks for the advice and listening to me B***H I will be back hopefully not to get advice,LOL I hope not to have to sink any more money into this car for awhile!!!!
Linda :cheers:


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

good luck


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> MY CAR IS BACK ON THE ROAD I ended up picking up another tranny at a junk yard and switching out the valve body and here I go!! Thanks for the advice and listening to me B***H I will be back hopefully not to get advice,LOL I hope not to have to sink any more money into this car for awhile!!!!
> Linda :cheers:


When you do come back, post some pictures of yourself on the Yearbook, or directly into my email account. It's hard to come by XX's on the NissanForums. You're a rare and much sought after minority.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad things worked out for you. Wish me luck, i have to drop off my car to get the transmission rebuilt today.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey guys the car isn't on the road we put the new tranny in and had the same problem. Put the car in gear nothing no click no movement none of the gears!
Guess what the problem is and probably was but I have already bought another 
tranny to fix what I thought was a valve body and it's a sensor! I guess the tranny shop running the diagnostic check wanted money. I will be back on later to hopefully tell you she is back on the road my mechanic has built race cars and worked on EVERY car I have owned and this tranny has given him hell he says its the most complicated thing he has ever seen and is so happy nothing else is wrong with my car cause I would be SOL.
I will definatly keep in touch cause I think maybe I will do my own next oil change.........LOL
Linda


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> Glad things worked out for you. Wish me luck, i have to drop off my car to get the transmission rebuilt today.


Good Luck!!!!! I had a friend rebuild mine he thought he could save me money and in the end didn't you are doing the right thing by putting it in a shop my buddy says these trannys are different than any hes seen.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> Good Luck!!!!! I had a friend rebuild mine he thought he could save me money and in the end didn't you are doing the right thing by putting it in a shop my buddy says these trannys are different than any hes seen.


I highly recommend the 5 speed conversion. The 5 speed transmission is just a standard, run of the mill trans. Also, it's really hot when chicks know how to handle a shifter.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I highly recommend the 5 speed conversion. The 5 speed transmission is just a standard, run of the mill trans. Also, it's really hot when chicks know how to handle a shifter.


I love a 5 speed learned how to drive in one!!!!


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

That sucks. I hope that your old transmission + valve body was in need of replacement, so that it was not all in vain.

I hate replacing $1000 of parts to find out it was the $20 sensor that was broken...

It would have been the best time to change from auto -> 5spd when your tranny was F'd and needed rebuilding. But at this point in the process, changing to 5spd would be a waste of money, unless you can sell the newly rebuilt auto tranny for some $$$.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

K-1 said:


> That sucks. I hope that your old transmission + valve body was in need of replacement, so that it was not all in vain.
> 
> I hate replacing $1000 of parts to find out it was the $20 sensor that was broken...
> 
> It would have been the best time to change from auto -> 5spd when your tranny was F'd and needed rebuilding. But at this point in the process, changing to 5spd would be a waste of money, unless you can sell the newly rebuilt auto tranny for some $$$.


Yes it seems like this last tranny was a waste of my money I thought about changing it to 5 speed but originally we were trying to save $ LOL I spent double


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> Yes it seems like this last tranny was a waste of my money I thought about changing it to 5 speed but originally we were trying to save $ LOL I spent double


I can sell you a KA24 5-speed transmission for real cheap. I'm going to have another one on my hands when I finally get this next CA18DET thrown in. Make me an offer.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

*It took a new tranny!*

Hey My car is back on the road and MOVING like she likes to!!!!!!!
Thanks for all the advice.
Linda :banana:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

lillinda317 said:


> Hey My car is back on the road and MOVING like she likes to!!!!!!!
> Thanks for all the advice.
> Linda :banana:


I'm glad you got it going! After putting that much money and worry into your car, you definitely deserve to drive it! Have fun, and drive safe.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I'm glad you got it going! After putting that much money and worry into your car, you definitely deserve to drive it! Have fun, and drive safe.






THANKS :cheers:


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Great news! Make sure it's money well spent, and have fun


----------



## C.Whitey (Dec 9, 2005)

*sensor on 240 tranny ? which one*

I hope all of you guys still read this thread , but the lady with the 240 tranny problem where when she put it in gear it would move no nothing, I have a 1993 2wd nissan pick up with the same problem, the trannys are practically the same, if some one could tell me what sensor had to be replaced to get her car moving again it just might save me alot of headaches. I bought it from a friend of mine from work he told me he went to put in the drive gear and heard a bang sound , thats where it all went wrong all the linkage is ok. the fluid in the pan looked as if it was brand new, and I just cant figure it out that it lost all the gears.


----------

